
Mercurial 4.0 Sprint Notes - dmmalam
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/583hst/facebook_is_writing_a_mercurial_server_in_rust/
======
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12734888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12734888)

